# Prayers please, for Cleo and Bill



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

UPDATE: Ms. Cleo has gone on to the Bridge, where a host of chocolate dogs are waiting for her. She will be greatly missed.

Please take a few minutes to send your prayers for Ms. Cleo, who is in ICU after suffering a stroke. 

From their son, posted on the HRC Facebook page:

*David Watson posted - I'm sad to announce that Mom had a stroke Saturday evening. She is sedated and on a ventilator at Forrest General Hospital in Hattiesburg. I am in Mississippi and will try to provide updates as her situation changes. Asking for your prayers.*


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Sending prayers to Cleo and Bill and Family and hoping for the best for all.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh no. How awful. Prayers sent and please keep us posted.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Prayers from North Texas. They are a couple I admire very much. I hope she is better soon.

Lesa Cozens Dauphin


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Current update from David:

*Thanks to each of you for your thoughts and prayers. It was a long, tough day and we didn't get any good news. The stroke damaged a large part of her brain. Of course we never rule out miracles but the doctor said there was nothing they could do except wait and see what the next few days bring and how her body reacts to the damage. She remains unconscious and on a ventilator. Pop and Wendy are holding up well. We appreciate the love and prayers.*


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh I hope for the miracle! Cleo has been one of the great women here on RTF . Never met her or Bill, but can not imagine being without them.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Prayers sent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Prayers up from VT. I admire Cleo very much and wish the best outcome for her & her clearly cherished family.

M


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Prayers sent from the Bakers..

Get well Miss Cleo... We need You..

Goosers.

Diane and Mike Baker.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Done!

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers coming from the north!


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers from MN.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Wishing only the best, prayers sent.


----------



## FLNative (Nov 19, 2010)

Prayers for Miss Cleo and all her loved ones. 

Caroline Davis


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

praying for mrs. cleo and the family!


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

My prayers to Miss Cleo and her family. God Bless.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Hoping for the best for Cleo & Bill & Family.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Wonderful folks who have given so much to the retriever world. Best wishes to the family and hopes for a full recovery.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Prayers sent for Miss Cleo and especially for Bill and the rest of her family for the strength they'll need in the upcoming days.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm headed to the hospital after lunch to check on Cleo and family. I'll keep you posted if any change.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh no... just read this. Prayers for Cleo's recovery and for Bill and her family.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh MY! Prayers for Cleo and the family!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Prayer sent for Cleo and family!


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Prayers sent from our home. God bless Miss Cleo! 

Gene


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I'll be keeping Cleo and Bill in my thoughts and prayers.


(Sharon, thanks for letting the RTF "family" know about this)


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

prayers coming

Russell


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Heartfelt strong prayers for Cleo, strength to Bill and family!

Earlene


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Eddie Sullivan said:


> I'm headed to the hospital after lunch to check on Cleo and family. I'll keep you posted if any change.


Eddie,
Thank you for doing this. Please tell Mr. Bill we love them and are praying for them.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

We are praying for Cleo and Bill. Our thoughts are with their family and we are hoping for the best.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

So saddened by this news. I've only had the pleasure of speaking with Cleo long distance on several occasions. What a wonderful and generous lady. Enjoy her words of wisdom and experience here on RTF as well. 
Adding my prayers to many in hopes that Cleo gets better soon.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

blindfaith said:


> We are praying for Cleo and Bill. Our thoughts are with their family and we are hoping for the best.


Oh, no! I will keep them in my thoughts!


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Prayers coming Mrs Cleo.... You hang in there darling!!!


Richard


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Prayers from Texas for a Lady with a heart of Gold!


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Eddie Sullivan said:


> I'm headed to the hospital after lunch to check on Cleo and family. I'll keep you posted if any change.


Eddie- I sent flowers from the club yesterday morning as soon as I heard, but being in ICU means she probably won't get them. Please let Bill know we are praying for her and the family during this difficult time.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I will try to get by there the end of the week. We are praying for them!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Good thoughts on the way from Montana for Cleo and her family.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Prayers sent! Get well Ms. Cleo!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My prayers are added to the list. 

I had the wonderful pleasure of a nice talk on the phone with Bill and Cleo simultaneously just a few weeks ago. (about a week before the HRC National Meeting, to be exact) 

I loved how spunky, alert and totally focused Cleo was in that conversation. I pray for the best for Cleo, Bill and their family and friends.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

Prayers from SC


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Prayers to Miss Cleo and family from Alaska!


----------



## maryhill (Oct 9, 2005)

Heartfelt prayers for all of the Watson family at this time.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Prayers sent for Cleo"s recovery & for Bill's strength to help her. They are a great part of the success of HRC & developing a super Chocolate line of Labs. Thanks !


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

Praying for Miss Cleo and family!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

UPDATE: Ms. Cleo has gone to meet all those fine chocolate dogs waiting for her at the Bridge. Godspeed, dear lady. My deepest condolences to her family....she will be well remembered and greatly missed.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have never met either Bill or Miss Cleo, but I always remembered his reply to my valentines post about being single.....he is a man who clearly loves his wife, and you just don't see that enough. Prayers sent
Bills reply
Well, if being single was anymore fun, I couldn't stand it. Being married to Cleo for the last 57 years has been a riot! My sorry old a$$ just couldn't have stood any more. When she wakes up in the morning, I always like to see her with a cup of coffee so I can figure out what the day will be like! It has sure been fun though, Bill


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

OOOOHHHH Me ...That is sad news , I hope Bill has the strength


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What a shame!

Bill you stay strong. It was very clear you loved each other very much.

Gooser


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

May all your dreams be sweet in your next journey.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man! What a sad thing to come home to! I really enjoyed reading her posts and especially her jokes. I am so sorry that she is gone. Prayers to Bill and his family.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Rest in our Father's arms now Miss Cleo... Prayers sent to all of those who were touched by this wonderful woman... 


Richard


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

What a sad day. She was loved by so many. Prayers to Bill and the rest of her family


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I hope Jerry and the Sweet Bride are there at the Bridge with a pack o' dogs...


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

This is such sad sad news. God just gained a wonderful angel. Rest in peace Ms. Cleo, I will miss your sharp wit and wonderful sense of humor. Your kindness was an inspiration. My condolences to Bill and the Watson family. The retriever community lost a treasure today.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Prayers sent


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

My condolences on the loss of a lovely woman. 

Dawn


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear this - our deepest condolences to Bill and family.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

The world is a little darker tonight.
Mr. Watson we have never met but my heart is breaking foryou- remember all the good times.
Steve and Terry Elliott


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I will miss her emails, jokes, and often hilarious phone conversations. Godspeed - heaven doesn't realize what they are in for! Prayers for the family, especially Bill.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Bubba said:


> The world is a little darker tonight.
> Mr. Watson we have never met but my heart is breaking foryou- remember all the good times.
> Steve and Terry Elliott


Me too. Very sad.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

God Bless and prayers sent.


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh that is sad news. My condolonces to the family. We've all lost a good friend.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry. I don't have the words to express my sorrow.

Bill and her friends and family have my greatest condolences.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I will miss you Cleo.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

My heart breaks for Bill, his family and all of Mrs. Cleo's loved ones, two and four legged. Wish I could give you all a big hug.
Even though I got to meet Bill many many years ago, in real life (NAHRA to be specific) I feel cheated I didn't get to meet Mrs. Cleo, just knew her through RTF. What a true character she was - tough as nails, hysterically witty, but with a heart as big as a barn. 
What a loss. What a loss. 
I just hope Jesus doesn't have a cholesterol problem cause he is headed for one now. Heaven is sho nuff gonna be Heaven with Mrs. Cleo in the kitchen.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I too hope that Unca Jer and Sweet Bride are the ones to welcome Mrs. Cleo into Heaven.

My heart is aching over this news. Prayers for Bill and the entire Watson family and their friends who knew and loved Mrs. Cleo.

Hugs,

Vicky


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I am at a loss for adequate words to express my sadness for the sudden passing of Cleo. I know heaven just received one of the most special angels. Prayers to Bill and family and friends during this difficult time.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

So saddened by this mornings news and now just heart broken for the loss of such a great lady. May God comfort you Bill and give you strength through the days that follow. I agree, that the world is a little darker tonight, but I bet Heaven is a whole lot brighter!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry Bill. Prayers for you and your family. 

Sue Puff


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

My sincere condolences to Bill and the Watson family and all who knew and loved Cleo. I never had the pleasure of meeting either of them except here on the RTF. I know that both she and Bill are held in high regard in the retriever community and their work with their beloved chocolates have benefited many.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

My condolences to Bill and his family. This is a sad day indeed!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, May God Bless Bill and the Watson Family. Although I never have met Bill and Cleo I've always admired their knowledge, expertise and love for the chocolate doggies and followed each and every post here on the RTF.


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

To have met a couple that showed so much love through their post is a blessing. They have contributed so much to the sport. Bill thanks . I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Bill - My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Vicky Trainor said:


> I too hope that Unca Jer and Sweet Bride are the ones to welcome Mrs. Cleo into Heaven.
> 
> My heart is aching over this news. Prayers for Bill and the entire Watson family and their friends who knew and loved Mrs. Cleo.
> 
> ...


Well said. I'll miss Ms. Cleo's wit and her warmth and humanity towards dogs and people. My condolences to Bill and the family. Sad day.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

So sad to hear this. Like so many others, I have never met either of them in real life, but have learned from and enjoyed reading their posts over time. My thoughts and prayers to the family. May God bless and keep them.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Bill and Cleo changed the retriever world with their love of chocolates. A very high honor in our retriever world. My condolences to Bill.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this. I never met the Watson's but have heard nothing but great things about them. I know Cleo will be missed by all who knew her.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Miss Cleo has left her mark on the hearts of those who knew her either personally or through her on line posts. Her love of the dogs and the games we play with them will live on through all who have been touched by knowing her.

My condolences go out to her family. Prayers sent for strength in the face of this loss.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

So sorry to here this! Deepest condolences. 

Chris


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. The HRC family will surely miss this great lady. She and Bill put their heart and souls into the organization.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

We were hoping for a different outcome. Cleo was a great lady and will be greatly missed.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

A Sad day indeed, Although we never met I feel certain, God has called a wonderful angel home, to take care of all her beloved dogs and loved ones that have gone before her.....

Mr Bill, my god hold you in his arms and give you and your family strength. 

With heartfelt sympathy,

Earlene


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My deepest condolences to Bill and to Bill and Cleo's family and friends.

I am glad that I got one final phone chat with Miss Cleo right before the National HRC Meeting. She was full of spirit and energy! I told Cleo how much I appreciated her and Bill. I am hopeful that Miss Cleo did not suffer in her final time on earth. 

Her spirit and energy touched so many of us.


----------



## mattm337 (May 17, 2010)

Only spoke with Miss Cleo once, and online at that, but it was readily apparent what a great soul she had.

Writing through misty eyes.....


----------



## yredell (Feb 18, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Cleo did not survive that massive stroke. Steve and I send our deepest condolences to Bill and the entire
family. May God ease your pain.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Bill our prayers go out to you and David. Mickey and I will really miss seeing and joking with Cleo at the hunts. Please stay strong and hug the dogs and remember that Cleo is now with her beloved pups that went over the rainbow before her. Please know that you can call on us if you need anything.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I was hoping for better news. Bill and Cleo helped me out when I first got started in HRC. Cleo will be missed. Her mark is left and it was a good one.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

JDogger said:


> I hope Jerry and the Sweet Bride are there at the Bridge with a pack o' dogs...


I was thinking this same thing when I read the sad news. I never met Ms. Cleo, but I sure was an admirer of her wit, wisdom and kindness on this board.

lesa c


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Such sad news. The Labrador world lost a truly classy gal who saw the breed as a whole, not just parts. My condolences to Bill and all Cleo's loved ones. Anne


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Condolences to all those who knew and loved Mrs. Cleo.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr. Bill,
I am so sorry and will pray for strength for you and your family.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Deepest sympathy and prayers said for her family and friends.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr. Bill,
Please accept my condolences. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

God speed Ms. Cleo. Thoughts and prayers from Nebraska for Bill, the family and to the many friends she had here on the fourm, I too, will miss her spirit. The world has lost a good one.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

So enjoyed reading Ms Cleo's posts. 

Bill, our thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

First, I am deeply sorry for those who knew Ms Cleo well. I always read and enjoyed her posts. More than that, to Bill-you clearly had a marriage built on love and respect. I wish you strength in mourning your best friend. I hope there is some comfort in knowing she is reunited with old friends and that one day you will see her again.

M


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

My first national meeting was scary at best, lots of new faces but two people took me under their wings and made sure I was made welcome, those two were Miss Cleo and Bill. Every national meeting after that I always tried to make time to sit and share a tasty adult beverage with Cleo and Bill. I enjoyed the stories of the beiginning of HRC plus some of the funny stories that Cleo had about Bill. Their love was obvious and deep, I envy them and wished we all could have that. God bless you Bill, I know Miss Cleo is with her savior now and many of the amazing chocolate dogs that she shared with you are at her feet just begging for a bird to be thrown. Hugs to the Watson family.


----------



## WCK (Mar 9, 2010)

Although it may be a little darker here we all know that heaven is a lot brighter now that Ms Cleo has arrived.:I drove out to Gator points a few years back and spent some time with Ms Cleo and Bill when I bought my Ben pup. There is no finer people on the face of this earth. Thank you for all the information, help, and your contributions to the retriever world. Your great spirit will trully be missed as we all fill like you were our family. God speed and many Prayers for Mr Bill. Mike Thompson Warrior Creek Kennels


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to Bill and the whole Watson family.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

This was some bad news to hear while training yesterday. Prayers for the family...


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear such sad news. 

Sending prayers, 
Terri


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

What a dedicated dog woman Ms. Cleo was. I can only think that Heaven needed the right angel to be in charge of all the chocolate labs, and needed her for the job. I always enjoyed her posts on RTF, and facebook. Every now and then I would get a private message from her, or an email, with some pearl of wisdom. 

Godspeed my friend..... until we meet and talk dogs in the heavens....

My condolences to Bill and the Watson family.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

May the Lord hold she, and Bill, extra tight.


----------

